

"HN Ask:" Is there a simple way to create a comment wall? - christianeg

I need to create a comment wall for a web app. The kind of wall I´m looking for should include: comment wall, like button and add comment. It should also display the picture of the user that has posted a comment.<p>Do you know any piece of code available to avoid starting from scratch?<p>Thanks!
======
delano
Try a service like IntenseDebate or Discus.

